# New member here!



## kwakamole21 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey everyone!
Nice to meet everyone! =)
Excited to join this beauty forum!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 15, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## nataliemochin (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## AaronCraigie (Mar 28, 2018)

Hello, I am a new member.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 28, 2018)

AaronCraigie said:


> Hello, I am a new member.



 Welcome!


----------



## toupeemoor (May 10, 2018)

nice to meet you too  hope you enjoy here


----------

